

I don't understand the Go versus C++ debate. - littlegiantcap
https://plus.google.com/102544587809281756591/posts/GupMN1qtfqb

======
zwieback
The reason you don't hear people saying they're using the right tool for the
right problem is that those people are out solving problems. People engaging
in language wars are wasting their time, probably because they're incapable of
solving real problems.

